

Tell HN: I wrote a Ruby lib to access Hacker News. - timmorgan
http://github.com/seven1m/hackernews

======
timmorgan
Not sure how unique this is (there are probably dozens of these), but it was
fun for learning to deal with submitting forms and handling session cookies.

Feedback welcome.

Edit: I should say, the reason I wrote this -- I wanted to track my upward
progression of karma (and hopefully, average karma) over time. I have a script
that runs daily and stores those two values in a CSV file.

~~~
melvinram
Seriously? Why? Why do you care about your points on here?

It's cool that you built this. Kudos for figuring out the code part.

Negative kudos for having a purpose that won't lead to building a kick-ass
company or technology.

I know I'm probably going to loose karma due to this comment. I really don't
care about karma. Karma should be the side-effect of your activity/comments
here, not the driver of your activities/comments.

I'd recommend spending time more wisely.

~~~
jseifer
Your comment is trollish. Who are you to judge how the poster wants to spend
his time? How do you know the code he wrote for this didn't teach him
something that will some day lead to him building a kick-ass company or
technology? That might not be his goal. Even if it was, everyone needs some
time to unwind. Some people happen to do that by writing code.

~~~
jrockway
If everyone was trying to build a kick-ass company all the time, nobody would
have time to use the services of your kick-ass company.

------
euroclydon
Now we just need a karma ticker to embed in a website or as a desktop widget.

~~~
nanijoe
You can already get that here:

<http://duckduckgo.com/karma.html>

------
latortuga
Nice try hacker news password harvester!

